# Oculus Quest 2 Bildqualität AMD RX 6900 XT vs nVidia RTX 3080



## Cydras (26. April 2021)

Hi Leute,
Ich hätte eine Frage an euch. Ich selbst besitze eine AMD RX 6900 XT und habe ziemlich viele Kompressionsartefakte wenn ich Oculus Link nutze.
Jetzt habe ich jemanden gefunden, mit dem könnte ich meine RX 6900 XT mit seiner RTX 3080 tauschen.

Konnte von euch jemand Mal eine AMD 6000er Karte und eine nVidia 3000er Karte mit Oculus Link vergleichen?
Haben die durch nVenc deutlich weniger Artefakte?
Ich lese nämlich immer wieder das nVenc besser ist, aber bisher war nirgends ein Review oder ein Test von jemanden der Mal beides gesehen hat 
Bin halt noch unschlüssig ob ich wirklich tauschen soll.

Liebe Grüße


----------



## manimani89 (26. April 2021)

also wenn du keinen aufpreis hast würde ich immer tauschen aber die 3080 wird normalerweise deutlich höher gehandelt. raytracing und dlss ist einfach da und wird immer mehr egal obs jetzt bei deinem thema was ändert oder nicht


----------



## Nathenhale (26. April 2021)

Du verlierst halt etwas an VRAM und je nach Spiel und Auflösung auch Deutlich an Leistung. Würde also erstmal andere lösungs Methoden ausprobieren. CPU Encoding wäre auch eine Idee . Falls das möglich ist.


----------

